# newbie



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

Hi to everyone. I'm Ysa from the Philippines now living here in Singapore. I hope to meet interesting people and learn a lot from the forums.


----------



## Abdou (May 22, 2012)

Welcome I also new in the forum


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum... You will surely learn everyday here


----------

